# Oh Crap



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I was over @ nba.com looking at our roster...Mann its time to trade for some young talent. I didnt realize how "old" we were.

Avery Johnson...38
Walt Williams.....33
Popeye Jones....33
Nick Van Exel.....32
Shawn Bradley..31
Michael Finley....30
Steve Nash........29
Adrian Griffin......29


But then I reflect...Do I only think thats old because of the sudden surge of High Schoolers in the game today? 

I feel better now

Random thoughts?


----------



## Conley2385 (Sep 2, 2002)

man I didnt realize Steve Nash was 29 years old. I dont konw if the Mavs are really an "old team" the main 3 guys are all 30 or under. So that aint too bad. When you have an owner like Cuban though you'll always have lots of Vets, because he is always interested in winning NOW.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah this team will need to re-tool in 3 years, because they will be over the cap and old.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow, popey's only 33!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Wow, popey's only 33!


I was thinking the same thing.

-Petey


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I thought popeye would be around 38 or somethin. he still has like 5 years in his career.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> I thought popeye would be around 38 or somethin. he still has like 5 years in his career.


5 more years taking up cap space and sitting on IR :laugh: 

We should be looking to grab some 20 year old guys with loads of potential while some of our players still have life in them and some trade value.

Personally, I would like to see the Mavs land Johnathan Bender. He's like 21 or 22 and just waiting to have a break out year.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

That's exactly why Dallas' championship window is NOW.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> That's exactly why Dallas' championship window is NOW.


I think drafting Howard was a part of the youth movement.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Those ages really aren't that bad considering NVE doesn't play like a 32 year old, Nash doesn't play like a 29 year old, and Fin doesn't play like a 30 year old


----------

